
Modern C++ framework for cloud development - romange
https://github.com/romange/gaia
======
romange
Includes a highly performant RPC engine. Implements a MapReduce framework for
single-node, multicore applications. The MR framework works natively with
Google Cloud. It's a first open sourced framework that I know of that combines
Boost.Fibers and Boost.ASIO in a robust manner.

